# Image upload from tapatalk disabled?



## Andrew_Culture (1 Oct 2013)

I just tried to upload an image from my iphone to the forum using the Tapatalk app (very handy thing to do) and got a message that this forum owner has disabled image attachment on the forum?


----------



## Martok (1 Oct 2013)

Test





**Edit** Working for me (Tapatalk 2 App on Android).

You're not by any chance using the Free Tapatalk app for iPhone?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Oct 2013)

Latest version of Tapatalk pro on iphone 4S:


----------



## Shaun (1 Oct 2013)

I have a trust issue with Tapatalk at the moment and have temporarily disabled image uploads (via Tapatalk) on all the forums until I hear back from them.

I'll post more detail in an announcement later.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Oct 2013)

Shaun said:


> I have a trust issue with Tapatalk at the moment and have temporarily disabled image uploads on all the forums until I hear back from them.
> 
> I'll post more detail in an announcement later.



What about images hosted on the Tapatalk server is that still working as I pay for tapatalk image hosting.


----------



## Shaun (1 Oct 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> What about images hosted on the Tapatalk server is that still working as I pay for tapatalk image hosting.



It shouldn't affect your ability to use the Tapatalk hosted image service; I'm just not allowing hosted images to be used on CC and the other forums at the moment.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Oct 2013)

Fair enough! Tis a shame though, uploading images to cyclechat is the only thing I use the Tapatalk app for!


----------



## Martok (1 Oct 2013)

Test 2


----------



## Martok (1 Oct 2013)

@Shaun you might want to look at image uploads being disabled - I've again managed to upload an image via Tapatalk 2 on Android when in theory I shouldn't be able to do so if you've disabled this.


----------



## Shaun (1 Oct 2013)

Martok said:


> @Shaun you might want to look at image uploads being disabled - I've again managed to upload an image via Tapatalk 2 on Android when in theory I shouldn't be able to do so if you've disabled this.



It was the hosted image uploads I'd disabled - direct uploads shouldn't have been affected (for non-iOS members). 

The key issue for me is one of trust. We trust Tapatalk to display CycleChat content without any interference. Recently (as you know) I've been concerned that they have begun inserting ads into our content that are styled to look like forum threads - ads that we have not reviewed or approved and that are _not_ wanted. I have now been assured by Tapatalk that we can opt-out of this so we'll see how it goes.

I was also concerned that they were going to force our Tapatalk user to subscribe to their paid image hosting service in order to be able to upload. I'm waiting to see what they say about it, but in the meantime have turned it back on for those who do want to use it.

Tapatalk has so far proved to be a useful app for mobile forum browsing and I'm happy to keep it for the benefit of our membership; providing, of course, Tapatalk don't try to hijack our traffic to monetise our content for their own profit - or start charging for features we can provide for free ourselves.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2013)

I know that Tapatalk has now been booted out of CC but I am now getting a warning about a Tapatalk certificate having expired every time that I log into CC.


----------



## Shaun (15 Oct 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I know that Tapatalk has now been booted out of CC but I am now getting a warning about a Tapatalk certificate having expired every time that I log into CC.



It hasn't been removed - it'll go on the 20th (as per the announcement). As to the certificate issue, Quoord Systems didn't renew their SSL certificate in time and it expired. They've now renewed it but it'll take a short while for caches, etc. to catch up - so it should go away soon.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2013)

Ah, you found it, classic, I was about to link to that post for you!


----------

